

Jig.com domain (tasty labs prev. owned) sold to Wal Mart - larrys
http://who.is/whois/jig.com/

======
larrys
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2927374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2927374)

Whois info:

Registrant: Domain Administrator Wal-Mart Stores, Inc. 702 S.W. 8th Street
Bentonville AR 72716-0520 US domains@wal-mart.com +1.4792734000 Fax:
+1.4792775991

    
    
        Domain Name: jig.com
    
            Registrar Name: Markmonitor.com
            Registrar Whois: whois.markmonitor.com
            Registrar Homepage: http://www.markmonitor.com
    
        Administrative Contact:
            Domain Administrator
            Wal-Mart Stores, Inc.
            702 S.W. 8th Street
             Bentonville AR 72716-0520
            US
            domains@wal-mart.com +1.4792734000 Fax: +1.4792775991
        Technical Contact, Zone Contact:
            DNS Management, Wal-Mart
            DNS Management, Wal-Mart
            805 Moberly Ln., M31
             Bentonville AR 72716-0560
            US
            dns@wal-mart.com +1.4792734000 Fax: +1.4792775991
    
        Created on..............: 1995-03-07.
        Expires on..............: 2016-03-08.
        Record last updated on..: 2013-06-19.
    
        Domain servers in listed order:
    
        ns-930.awsdns-52.net
        ns-1109.awsdns-10.org
        ns-245.awsdns-30.com
        ns-1804.awsdns-33.co.uk

